
Ask HN: Who's responsible for cyber security in your company? - kristerv
Recently at a security meetup it was said that ideally your security and developer people work together to secure a companies software, but generally they don&#x27;t (if there&#x27;s a sec team in the first place). So how does it work at your company?
======
denvercoder904
We have a well decorated military general as our Director of IT Security. The
general's background is purely in business administration and not background
in IT security.

------
tmaly
we have someone with that sole job as well as other security experts. In
financial services, the regulators have made cyber security a priority item.

